# Has anyone heard NVX speakers??



## viscious350z (Jun 30, 2011)

NVX XSP6ACT 6.5" X-Series Active Component Car Speakers System
Found these online and they look similar to the sb acoustic / arc audio black speakers so was thinking about giving them a try. Has anyone heard of this company and if so are they any good?


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

NVX is Sonic's in house brand. NVX does seem to stand out in terms of features from every other generic in house brand I've seen. So I would probably recommend those components. Also read it carefully these don't have crossovers, they're meant to run active. I would personally still put some inline capacitors on the tweeter below the hpf point to protect them from possible turn on/off pops but not modify the crossover slope. 

Their subwoofers seem very impressive. They've designed them with very good SQ in mind and it would seem by the reviews they definitely seem to be more SQ oriented.

I will say their mini amp will do its rated power and I haven't seen any amps as small as them. I'm very happy with mine. Idles a little hot but doesn't get any hotter running under full load. So give it some ventilation and this is about the most stealth amp you can buy.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ion/155839-nvx-4-channel-micro-amplifier.html

So I'd say it's probably as good in terms of performance. They seem to have employ very good distortion fighting elements and leave out the crossover and the brand name to lower the price.

But at that point if you don't need a passive crossover, since the Arc's are "Designed in Denmark", I'd rather buy raw Scanspeak drivers for less and save. But the NVX seems to be a decent alternative.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

They look nice. Probably tough to beat at that price. Unless the SB raw drivers are cheaper. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## viscious350z (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you qwertydude for your input. I think I'm going to give these a try. Thanks again


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Can anyone link exactly WHICH SB drivers they are? The mids, specifically.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

they are available with passives and good ones at that

NVX XSP6KIT 6.5" X-Series Component Car Speakers System

Though currently out of stock.

except the passives alone

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_68825_NVX-XNET2.html

this would be the sb I believe

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I doubt they are just off the shelf SB's, they are probably based on that driver or another driver similar to it but with tweaked specs.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

I really like that NVX tweeter. Haven't heard the woofer. It does look very simular & specs are very close.
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

qwertydude said:


> Also read it carefully these don't have crossovers, they're meant to run active.


Priced Per Complete Component System: 2 midwoofers, 2 tweeters and 2 crossover networks.



at the very bottom of the general features it says what I have pasted above. It also shows crossovers in the picture.


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I know a few people that have built home speakers with SB mids and were very pleased with them, they were over performers for their price.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hdale85 said:


> I doubt they are just off the shelf SB's, they are probably based on that driver or another driver similar to it but with tweaked specs.


We just don't know. This was the same claim made about the Arc Blacks. However, they measure identically. There are those who claim to have owned both sets and seen a difference between the SB and the Arc version. 

Bottom line, they are probably a good set of drivers for the money being manufactured by a reputable company.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Just look at the Thiele and Small parameters. If there's a significant change in the soft parts or the motor, they'll show up there. 

A significant difference in Mmd (or MMs) coupled with a change in Qes might indicate a different coil. A difference in Vas (or Cms) without a big difference in Qes or Mms might indicate a different spider or surround. A change in cone material might affect the shape of the curve at high frequencies. Different dust cap might do the same. A big difference in high frequency output or the Le spec might indicate that one has a copper polepiece cap to minimize inductance.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Any new info on them?


----------

